# Big mohawk, medium mohawk, short mohawk, or keep it shaved?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here he is shaved:









Here he is now:









Here's my idea of a short mohawk:









And here's my idea of a big mohawk:











Which do you guys think would look best?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love it the way it is now! He looks so attractive! But then again, Fendi is always attractive...

I think the size of it right now makes his neck look a little more svelte and his ears look a little more delicate, whereas when he was totally shaved his ears looked huge and his neck looked a little cresty, which imo I'm not a huge fan of (but some people love that, maybe you're one of them =) ).


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

keep it the way it is!!!


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

You could try it long and if you don't like it you could always just cut it shorter.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree, I think it looks really nice at the length it is now, looks good on him. Maybe let his forelock grow back though?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks to everyone to replied and voted so far : ]


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

I like the way that it is now. I think it looks very nice and defines his neck well.
How do you plan on keeping it at a certain length? Will you just trim it off the top with scissors or clippers? 
(Just curious as I roach my horses mane but prefer it to be grown to a short mohawk like your guy has now. However... I shave mine up the sides and then down the middle so it grows back angled on both sides for a more tapered growth- not just all one even length across the whole top. I find it difficult to keep it this way without re-roaching it and letting it grow back in and do not have steady enough hands to make the perfect appearance if I try to clip it that way.)

You have a beautiful horse though and I'm sure his mane looks good regardless!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally agree with what Wallaby said about the ears and neck
And the idea of the forelock, I think he would be nice with a forelock..but he does still look extremely handsome without it =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I absolutely love him the way it is now. It makes him look distinguished and proud, like an old war horse, carrying his knight into battle. He is one of the few horses who look good with the forelock cut. With it completely shaved, he looked a little naked hehe . Right now, he looks so majestic. If you want to change the length, then I think he would be fine with a little longer but not shorter.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

OdinsOwn said:


> I like the way that it is now. I think it looks very nice and defines his neck well.
> How do you plan on keeping it at a certain length? Will you just trim it off the top with scissors or clippers?
> (Just curious as I roach my horses mane but prefer it to be grown to a short mohawk like your guy has now. However... I shave mine up the sides and then down the middle so it grows back angled on both sides for a more tapered growth- not just all one even length across the whole top. I find it difficult to keep it this way without re-roaching it and letting it grow back in and do not have steady enough hands to make the perfect appearance if I try to clip it that way.)
> 
> You have a beautiful horse though and I'm sure his mane looks good regardless!


Thanks! I was planning on just trimming it a little with the clippers. Thanks for the tip : ]





smrobs said:


> I absolutely love him the way it is now. It makes him look distinguished and proud, like an old war horse, carrying his knight into battle. He is one of the few horses who look good with the forelock cut. With it completely shaved, he looked a little naked hehe . Right now, he looks so majestic. If you want to change the length, then I think he would be fine with a little longer but not shorter.


That's exactly the look I was going for! Haha... thanks


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I LOVE how he looks right now. SO cool


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I really love the way he looks now :]


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I think it would look nice long.....Why do you want it so short?


----------



## Silversun (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the big mohawk would look good on him


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Pro said:


> I think it would look nice long.....Why do you want it so short?


 
I don't necessarily. That's why I put up a poll.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I would love to see him with a long mohawk, I think it would further the trojan war horse look and make his neck look even more impressive!


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I love it the way it is now! I'd just keep it that length


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I think he looks gorgeous keeping it that length. Not too long but not too short.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I like how it is now, he looks cute. we have a pony at our barn, called Damper, that has a mohawk... its sweet lol


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I think you should try the long mohawk. He certainly looks fab with the current length, but if the long doesn't suit him, at least you can trim it back to regular length.


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

I voted for a big mohawk, though, I think you should just let it grow out.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's an update: http://i44.tinypic.com/28mnxo3.jpg

I think I like it this length. I shaved the top with clippers so it would be nice and even. I think I'm going to let his forelock grow out, though.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

He looks like a warhorse. Really suits a mohawk.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Keep it the way it is! His neck looks gorgeously in proportion with just a small mohawk


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks : ]


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's an update: http://i39.tinypic.com/5n9k68.jpg

I really like it this length. I'm just going to keep trimming it so it stays nice and even at the top. I'm going to let his forelock grow back, but if it's still as thin as it was before, I'm going to chop it again.


He had an unfortunate incident with my mare and his tail... http://i40.tinypic.com/2ivgqpy.jpg

Poor guy : /


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i love how it is right now!


----------

